# Name Something Unique About Yourself



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)




----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

My farts never smell.


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

I'm 19 and own my own business that I set-up myself at 17. And I'm doing very well becasue of it!

Not many people can say that at my age so makes me fairly unique!


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

I can touch the Top of My nose with my tounge..... hehehehe


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

I am easily persuaded by a nice set of...


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

garybusey said:


> I can touch the Top of My nose with my tounge..... hehehehe


 top of tip? If its the top you've either got a very small nose or one hell of a long tongue!!


----------



## Kreth 10RBP (Dec 5, 2003)

i'm a partial mermaphrodite


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

losts0ul916 said:


> I am easily persuaded by a nice set of...


 he said unique....every other straight male has that problem!!


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

Kreth 10RBP said:


> i'm a partial mermaphrodite


 do you not mean hermaphrodite??


----------



## Little Waffen (Mar 13, 2004)

I have a strong connection with cats. I can get any cat to come to me. I guess that's unique. Not to many people can do it.


----------



## ZMonte85 (Nov 23, 2003)

I have no wisdom teeth. I don't mean they got taken out, I mean they have not come out and will not since they're not there.


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

CraigStables said:


> garybusey said:
> 
> 
> > I can touch the Top of My nose with my tounge..... hehehehe
> ...


 The Ladder my Friend...... but not the very top but pretty damn close


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

I can bend my elbow more than most people, double jointed I guess.


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

i can whistle through my nose.......


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

i can do cartoon character voices...


----------



## sprinter78 (Nov 24, 2003)

ZMonte85 said:


> I have no wisdom teeth. I don't mean they got taken out, I mean they have not come out and will not since they're not there.


 Yup, same here


----------



## englishman (Aug 14, 2003)

ive got three legs


----------



## andymel (Oct 27, 2003)

My DNA is different from everyone else's.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

My legs are disproportionatly long.


----------



## Kreth 10RBP (Dec 5, 2003)

i have a fish fetish


----------



## Kreth 10RBP (Dec 5, 2003)

i mean... thats probably the only reason i like fish


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

I'd f*ck my sister's corpse if i had one and she was hot


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

ZMonte85 said:


> I have no wisdom teeth. I don't mean they got taken out, I mean they have not come out and will not since they're not there.


 I only have two...I think it's cool that they're gradually evolving out...

As for odd things...hmm...the only thing I can think of that stands out that I was born with is that I have a crazy range of hearing. I can hear frequencies way higher than most humans can. I can hear dog whistles, the sound of a tv being on but on mute...just about anything. I never hear total silence. I can usually hear the phone start to ring before it really rings...it makes a sort of noise...I dunno it's wierd. It's really tough for me to sleep at night because I need to have the monotonous droning sound of a fan or something to help drown out all the other sounds so I can fall asleep. If I don't have a fan on, I don't sleep. But, for as annoyingly good my hearing is...I have 20/200 vision...

As for cool accomplishments...I started water skiing when I was four years old...


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

dracofish said:


> If I don't have a fan on, I don't sleep. But, for as annoyingly good my hearing is...I have 20/200 vision...


 ditto and ditto...


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

piranha45 said:


> I'd f*ck my sister's corpse if i had one and she was hot


 aint that sweet.


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

I got my own business at 23 and I got my dick peirced!


----------



## serrasalmus_collector (Mar 9, 2003)

I can survive on 2 hours of sleep a day for over month. I don't take any form of stimulants either. Very few people can do that. Many days I work a 16 hour work day, and still sped 4 hours a day on my fish. Apparently large quantities of Jack Daniels appear to wake me up when tired. If I don't get a weekend off work soon, I'm going to become an alcoholic&#8230;LOL

Damn job has only gave me 7 days off since November, and 3 were holidays. Xmas Eve, Xmas Day, and New Years day. I just mentally compel myself to accomplish my will.

*Love under will is the Law. I love sleep but will myself to accomplish what is necessary.*
Bet you love that one DracoFish. Aleister Crowly's favorite phrase









LOL


----------



## andymel (Oct 27, 2003)

dracofish said:


> ZMonte85 said:
> 
> 
> > I have no wisdom teeth. I don't mean they got taken out, I mean they have not come out and will not since they're not there.
> ...


 You shoud join the Justice League or something!


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

I smoke only the Kindest Of Kind


----------



## a*men (Mar 23, 2004)

Little Waffen said:


> I have a strong connection with cats. I can get any cat to come to me. I guess that's unique. Not to many people can do it.


 same here,
only i can do it with women


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

I cant really think of anything special about me, does that make me unique?


----------



## anotherreject04 (Mar 16, 2004)

orange mohawk


----------



## Pseudotropheus (Feb 14, 2004)

I have the amazing ability to ride a motocross bike extremely fast through whoops, and then fly off.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

losts0ul916 said:


> I am easily persuaded by a nice set of...


 me 2... but they dont even have to be that nice. just as long as they are there i can be persueded.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

serrasalmus_collector said:


> Apparently large quantities of Jack Daniels appear to wake me up when tired. If I don't get a weekend off work soon, I'm going to become an alcoholic&#8230;LOL


 They allow you to drink on the job?


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

i have three testicals.

just kidding, i have 1

just kidding, i have 2


----------



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

1.i can make women love me and only me.......2.iam the best friend you could ask for


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

i am very mature for my age and do not have the abiltity to spam on web sites


----------



## Puma (Jan 27, 2004)

i have bred convicts.


----------



## serrasalmus_collector (Mar 9, 2003)

Xenon said:


> serrasalmus_collector said:
> 
> 
> > Apparently large quantities of Jack Daniels appear to wake me up when tired. If I don't get a weekend off work soon, I'm going to become an alcoholic&#8230;LOL
> ...


 OMG NO!!!!... I am a quality engineer, and have many lengthy meetings with GM, Ford, Chrysler, and Mercedes engineers. I represent the company that employs me. Not a drop on the job.

But once I get home&#8230; WOoooo Mamma&#8230; Crack that baby open, and start slamming. Jam the Pantera, or Slayer, and it water change time&#8230; LOL

Then I have other hobbies. Just more JD, and get them taken care of to. Soon it's 3:00am and I get up @ 5:15am for work.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

serrasalmus_collector said:


> Xenon said:
> 
> 
> > serrasalmus_collector said:
> ...


 This explains a lot.


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

englishman said:


> ive got three legs


----------



## serrasalmus_collector (Mar 9, 2003)

Kain said:


> englishman said:
> 
> 
> > ive got three legs


 Me too.. Bet my 3rd leg is bigger than yours!!!!

LOL


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2004)

I'm 6'1", but weigh less than 140 pounds.


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

I have seen Karen's pic


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

Bullsnake said:


> I'm 6'1", but weigh less than 140 pounds.


 must be from shoveling all that powder :laugh:

im unique cause i can meditate on methanphetamines







j/k i dont do that

anymore

im unique cause i got a job i like


----------



## PsychoLes (Jan 8, 2004)

I'm a sucker for a girl with a nice ass!!


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Kain said:


> I have seen Karen's pic


 me too............


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> Kain said:
> 
> 
> > I have seen Karen's pic :nod:
> ...


LIES! only I can see her pic!


----------



## PsychoLes (Jan 8, 2004)

I'm a little slow, Who is Karen????


----------



## Doviiman (Jan 13, 2004)

I guess that i have been blessed with athletic ability,of course that was when i was younger.I had recieved scholarships from Iowa,Miami of Ohio,Purdue and Mississippi State for FootbaLL,but i was an idiot and chose the Army instead.I guess in my later years(now of course)I am blessed with 4 strong healthy sons and a knockout for a wife,so if that makes me unique,there you have it!!Oh and if this counts i built my mothers house just about by myself(had help with the foundation!!)


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Kain said:


> MR HARLEY said:
> 
> 
> > Kain said:
> ...


 actually i am telling the truth .ask her

Les,
Karen is Ms. Natt ......The Lounge Queen


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

serrasalmus_collector said:


> I can survive on 2 hours of sleep a day for over month.


 done eaisly, its called college


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> Kain said:
> 
> 
> > MR HARLEY said:
> ...


 LoL I know im only jokin







There's quite a few people here that's seen her pic


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Kain said:


> MR HARLEY said:
> 
> 
> > Kain said:
> ...


I know that your cool already Kain and I dont mess with you homie









Hi Karen :rasp:


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Im Karen....









And I have seen my pic too!!









Hmm...I have double jointed fingers...and I've survived death, not just once...but twice. Not many can say that last part


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

Hey Harley, im thinkin maybe we should post up Karen's pic for the others to enjoy







Share the wealth ya know......


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Kain said:


> Hey Harley, im thinkin maybe we should post up Karen's pic for the others to enjoy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I cant ......I promised her I never would and I have to stick to stick to the script


----------



## rufus (Jan 6, 2004)

i have a photographic memory....and 3 legs.


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

I have a second row of wisdom teeth on my bottom jaw.


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

I have yet to make fun of Lu. That must be pretty rare.


----------



## *DaisyDarko* (Mar 17, 2004)

I feel like I'm in the Breakfast Club movie... LOL
Can anyone put on lipstick with the tube stuck in thier bra? hehehe

I am a human lie detector. I can tell when anyone is lying, but I have to be looking at them.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

mori0174 said:


> I have yet to make fun of Lu. That must be pretty rare.


 you just did


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

I am pretty slick with a kusarigama (not a very common weapon to be adept with).









Joe


----------



## Aims (Mar 1, 2004)

hmm let me see......something unique about me...

1. I can do the human pretzel (putting my feet behind my head)
2. I'm small for my age, or so i've been told, and i am on a waterski show team and alot of the girls that are younger then me are bigger then me and i climb higher on the pyramids. if i fall off, i keep going. unlike baby's on the team. OOO and i barefoot waterski and jump!

can also touch my nose wtih my tongue cuz i have a realy long tongue!


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Aims said:


> 1. I can do the human pretzel (putting my feet behind my head)


 Oooh, I forgot about that one...I've always been oddly flexible...


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

delirium said:


> I feel like I'm in the Breakfast Club movie... LOL
> Can anyone put on lipstick with the tube stuck in thier bra? hehehe


 I cant say Ive tried so myself...but that does sounds like something very unique to be able to do.


----------



## J_TREAT911 (May 29, 2003)

I can tie a cherry stem into a knot in my mouth ... eh its really not that hard ...


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

J_TREAT911 said:


> I can tie a cherry stem into a knot in my mouth ... eh its really not that hard ...


 Thats easy...now can you take the wrapper off a starburst in your mouth too...







That I can do as well...


----------



## J_TREAT911 (May 29, 2003)

Yeah I can take off a starburst wrapper in my mouth also. I can also bite out the middle of a mini pretzel to make a heart. That is a lot harder then it sounds. I can also unwrap a mini tootsie roll in my mouth.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

J_TREAT911 said:


> I can also bite out the middle of a mini pretzel to make a heart.


 Awww how cute


----------



## J_TREAT911 (May 29, 2003)

Yeah yeah ... she made me do it


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

I weighed 3 lbs and 14oz when I was born I have played soccer all my life. I have to sleep with noise like a tank or a fan to fall asleep. I asked God to give me my soulmate and the next day he did. I also saw his car and then couple hours later talked to him online and then we talked all night and then we met in person and we were together ever since. Thank you god and Kev introduced me to pfury and that is how I am friends with all of u lovely people. 
Life is grand I love my Kevin


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

dracofish said:


> But, for as annoyingly good my hearing is...I have 20/200 vision...


 my vision is 20/13.


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)




----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Business: I started my own busines at age of 16, I did $10,000 in consaulting in one quarter and still cant spell. Later i sold the business and went to work for IBM makes 52.50 an hour. I layed off from 9/11 attacks, so i opend a new business.
Now i own two and i am CEO/Manger of two others.


----------



## EddC (Apr 1, 2004)

I am addicted to fish which I can see is quite rare on the website!!









I also have the ability to take a Corner in Football backward's!!









Thanks

EddC


----------



## cabbycarny (Jun 30, 2003)

where should i start.....went to college for horses, from there worked at factory (automotive parts, ford mainly), then travel with the carnival (even lived on pan handle of FL for a winter), then all the sudden i dont have a life working 5 days a week, 12-13 hours behind a wheel, and i sure in hell miss my horses, guess model ones will do for now









btw, i sure love my ps


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

delirium said:


> Can anyone put on lipstick with the tube stuck in thier bra? hehehe










maybe


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

i have four gf's.


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

nitrofish said:


> dracofish said:
> 
> 
> > But, for as annoyingly good my hearing is...I have 20/200 vision...
> ...


I also Have 20/13 Vision. the crazy thing is My dad still has 20/20 Vision and he is 59 years old. I guess I'll have my good eyes for quite awile. But I'd rather have super hearing, much more useful than super sight.....


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

My b/f also has really good vision...20/15 I think. But, he's almost deaf in one ear and the other doesn't work so well either. Go figure...


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

CraigStables said:


> losts0ul916 said:
> 
> 
> > I am easily persuaded by a nice set of...
> ...


 I have the lowest IQ of anyone here?


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

dracofish said:


> My b/f also has really good vision...20/15 I think. But, he's almost deaf in one ear and the other doesn't work so well either. Go figure...


 wierd part is im the only one in my family without glasses.


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2004)

nitrofish said:


> wierd part is im the only one in my family without glasses.


 Me too, except it's not that weird because I can't see where the hell I'm going. Especially at night.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

camotekid said:


> i have four gf's.


 how many of them can you get in the sack at once?


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2004)

camotekid said:


> i have four gf's.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

ahhhhhh, it all makes sense now :nod:


----------



## PARANHAZ69 (Dec 16, 2003)

i'm related to an irish king from the 1500's


----------



## deadhead (Dec 29, 2003)

I'm well endowed.....


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

My member name is Judazzz - that's 100% guaranteed unique









Other than that, I can burp the alphabet in seven languages, crack every joint in my body at will and can sleep non-stop for 20 hours with no ill-effects...


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

what happened to the pinkie? 5 girlfriends.... right?


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

i can fall down pretty good


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

My eyes keep changing colors. They were brown when I was born, then they were blue, then green. They stayed this sort of silvery metallic color for quite a while, but they seem to be turning blue again.

-PK


----------



## rbp3rbp3 (Sep 8, 2003)

For some reason i can hit a baseball very far. I dont put effort into it and it goes passed the outfeilders? I dunno it comes natural to me iguess. Im rather gifted down stares.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

I won a turtle race when I was young. Also, my eyes turn color depending on what I am wearing or how I am feeling.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

losts0ul916 said:


> CraigStables said:
> 
> 
> > losts0ul916 said:
> ...


 not quite


----------



## Pacuguy (Apr 10, 2004)

everytime i get a dog its messed in the head
i had a Doberman that would jump through glass windows and not get cut. atleast twice a week.

i had another Doberman that would swallow wool socks whole.

i had a Beagle that would eat her own sh*t

a Pomeranian that hated everythin and everyone.

i now have a PitBull with a social disorder, she loves everything and everyone


----------



## tunaman (Mar 6, 2003)

I was the youngest Nissan Master Technician in the US at the age of 19. Now im 25 and still rollin in the dough.

Gotta have the job to feed the Ps!


----------



## tunaman (Mar 6, 2003)

Also used to play nintendo competitions and tournaments back in the day. HAHA

I won the midwest tournament one year and went to orlando. HAHA

DAMN IM A GEEK!


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

I can tie multiple cherry stems together...........

with my tongue


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

traumatic said:


> I can tie multiple cherry stems together...........
> 
> with my tongue


 ahh, see now THOSE are the sort of people to be feared


----------



## tunaman (Mar 6, 2003)

no those are the women you skip the date BS with and just head straight to your place with a video camera! BWHAHAHA


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

tunaman said:


> no those are the women you skip the date BS with and just head straight to your place with a video camera! BWHAHAHA


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Loyal and faithful!

*Loyal to my friend and fellow Marine-brethen
*Faithful to my girl, Kasey


----------



## jdk79 (Feb 22, 2003)

My third cousin is Charlie Sheen...the actor. Have never met him though.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Kev is related to some irish king as well, he can also memorize like every movie we watch. He plays videogames more than anybody I have ever met. We have a 65 inch tv widescreen. We play on the same soccer team and incourage eachother everytime one of us does well.


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

I don't believe something just because someone said or wrote it to be true.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

mori0174 said:


> I don't believe something just because someone said or wrote it to be true.


 according to the "all-knowing, 'President of the United States'" Mr. MoeZMA, he says that Bush is bad! He says that the US is very bad and should be burned in hell, and that we should strap bombs onto ourselves and do allah good.









....it must be true right?


----------

